# a few Monte Carlos



## Ohlly (Sep 26, 2010)

Just did a few G body Montes, did the 86 in stock Burgandy, the 80 is the MPC kit, not very detailed but I like it & will do a few more.


----------



## Ohlly (Sep 26, 2010)




----------



## 71 Charger 500 (Jan 27, 2011)

Very nice job. I really like that black one!:thumbsup:


----------



## ewaskew (Nov 16, 2011)

I like both of them and I have one like your SS the exact same color inside and out.
I built it over 12 year's ago.
Earl


----------



## s.moe (Jul 18, 2011)

Ohlly.....Those are two nice looking Monte Carlo's.......You did a great job on them both......:thumbsup:...

MOE.


----------



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

I really like that first one!


----------

